# New website and logo



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey all,

Its been awhile since I posted last. As part of my marketing efforts for this year I finally had my website professionally re designed. Previously I had just created my own on a free website but I was so limited to what I could actually do I figured I should probably spend the money and have it Professionally done. I also made some adjustments to my logo. It was great I met my web designer through my Business networking group. I am happy with the final results. If you have time feel free to take a look.

www.braintreepainter.com


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I dunno about the logo, looks a little odd or something. I think the P gets lost in the orange paint spill being white. I bet it would look better if it was the same color as the other letters.

The fonts in the pop up 3d looking left columns is to jagged. I'm talking about the ones in the red boxes. It dates the site. Maybe try a smoother font.

Just spent a few minutes and those are the things that stood out to me.

Overall it's a nice site and looks SEO packed.

Pat


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree with Pat on the P on the front page. Would be easier to read if it was also blue. 

On your exterior page the word Rotten is misspelled Rooten

Cool mobile friendly site.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Who made your site? We dumped ours last month and are looking for a pro to do ours now.
I agree the P gets lost.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

You've probably been asked this before but what's up with the "and Companies"?
I don't get it??


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice looking set-up and start. Is it Wordpress?
The first thing that I noticed was that it looked "empty"
It's a good idea to fill all the pages with more information that is original and from you.
The same with the regional pages. Have more content in addition to your gallery in them. 
Maybe turn the pictures into some detailed project description at the very least.
Then the blog. Use it more frequently.

That's all for now, good luck with it!


----------



## travunski (Dec 25, 2013)

George Z said:


> Nice looking set-up and start.* Is it Wordpress?*
> The first thing that I noticed was that it looked "empty"
> It's a good idea to fill all the pages with more information that is original and from you.
> The same with the regional pages. Have more content in addition to your gallery in them.
> ...


This site is wordpress. Go to "tools" and "view suorce" in your browser. There you can see.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

just my 2 cents but I also agree with the "P" I don't see the need for the orange paint splash it mucks up the whole name


----------



## MDHpainting (Mar 4, 2014)

Have you guys tried out fiverr.com? You can get a bunch of graphic art related stuff done for 5 bucks/ piece. For the price, the work is pretty good. Here is the guy who I used to make my logo: bit.ly/1q2e1u1


----------



## FremontPainters (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice website and I agree the P needs some work but it looks good.

I use yahoo small business web hosting, I was using a free web hosting when I first started out. I only pay $14 a mouth and its a fairly nice setup with my own Doman, Emails and so much more. Its at the begging stage.

www.FremontPaintingCompany.com


----------



## MDHpainting (Mar 4, 2014)

Here is a complete, step by step guide I made on how to setup a website for your painting business. 

The video takes you through every step from start to finish and is about 30-minutes long.

:thumbup:


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

You've got the start of a nice site but you've got some big holes to fill right out of the gates if you want to be found and acquire customers.

1. Your title tags have errors and have repeated your company name.

2. Your service area pages (portfolio) have no content.

3. Some pages only have a bulleted list? This is not content.

3. Poor choice of font/size and spacing.

4. Location spam in your footer.

5. Your contact form is in the wrong spot. You will get better results with it high and right, above the fold. Nothing wrong with having 2 forms. 1 up 1 down.

6. Where is your local address?

7. Your webguy is referencing the images from his own hosting account.
http://birchwoodwebdesign.com/~dndp...ds/2013/07/residential-interior-painting1.jpg

This also shows me you're on a shared hosting account... It's up for debate but I wouldn't do that.

8. Your phone number should be bigger.

Carl


----------



## everythinginteriorVT (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi. Noticed a small typo on the word STRIPPED: 

'We striped the old existing rotted and damaged shingles '


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

everythinginteriorVT said:


> Hi. Noticed a small typo on the word STRIPPED:
> 
> 'We striped the old existing rotted and damaged shingles '


Hey, that may have been his intent


----------

